# Moonpie Rides Again.....after a hearty breakfuss.  Join in and post 'em up folks.  Life is good !!!!!!



## Dub (Aug 8, 2019)

Made up a hurried breakfast this afternoon before getting ready for work.

Was gonna post in the Moonpie's Breakfast Bistro that @blood on the ground  started.....but it appears to be closed for some reason.


http://forum.gon.com/threads/moonpies-breakfast-bistro-what-yall-having.861741/



Quick eggs with jalapeños, cheddar, peach salsa & sour cream.

Hot sausage with horseradish mustard.

Gobbled up after sipping coffee.

Now it's time to go pay the bills.

Hope everyone is doing well in this crazy heat.











EDIT:    @blood on the ground started one powerfully delicious looking thread a few years back.  It featured something that was relevant to all our interest.....Breakfuss.....the best meal of the day !!!!

It was a thread frequented by one our real prizes, Mr Joe Moody....aka Moonpie.  Always an encouraging comment from him to help get ya going in the right direction.

As a kid on summer and weekend mornings over at Grandma's house.....to present day being an overage adolescent fitty year old....I love me some breakfuss.

Nothing better than waking up on a day off and getting some coffee made....and then transitioning thought process to the first & most important meal of the day.


Join in, fine folks.  Post your creations and fling some cravins.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 8, 2019)

Dub said:


> Made up a hurried breakfast this afternoon before getting ready for work.
> 
> Was gonna post in the Moonpie's Breakfast Bistro that @blood on the ground  started.....but it appears to be closed for some reason.
> 
> ...


I've been wondering how long it would be before it got shut down. Seems that any threads over 1000 replies slows down the works, so the powers that be close them down. Blood might want to start a new one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2019)

Dub, threads that hit 1,000 posts get locked because of server limitations. Feel free to start Moonpie's Breakfast Bistro 2! 

I think that's the only thread in the history of the Cafe that has ever maxed out. We need a new one!


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Aug 8, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Dub, threads that hit 1,000 posts get locked because of server limitations. Feel free to start Moonpie's Breakfast Bistro 2!
> 
> I think that's the only thread in the history of the Cafe that has ever maxed out. We need a new one!



Great suggestion. Can we see the archived original?


----------



## Batjack (Aug 8, 2019)

Longhorn 16 said:


> Great suggestion. Can we see the archived original?


Just look back or use the search. It's all still there.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 8, 2019)

Dub said:


> Made up a hurried breakfast this afternoon before getting ready for work.
> 
> Was gonna post in the Moonpie's Breakfast Bistro that @blood on the ground  started.....but it appears to be closed for some reason.
> 
> ...


Bro Dub, if anyone should have the honor of starting a new Moonie's breakfast thread, it should be you. I/we know you would do it the reverance and class it deserves for such a fine human being. (miss ya Moon)


----------



## Batjack (Aug 8, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> Bro Dub, if anyone should have the honor of starting a new Moonie's breakfast thread, it should be you. I/we know you would do it the reverance and class it deserves for such a fine human being. (miss ya Moon)


I second the motion.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I second the motion.


I third the motion.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2019)

Longhorn 16 said:


> Great suggestion. Can we see the archived original?


I'll go find it and stick it. I think it deserves it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2019)

Ok, it's a sticky up top now.


----------



## antharper (Aug 9, 2019)

That needs to be the first post in moonpies new thread ! One fine looking breakfast !


----------



## antharper (Aug 9, 2019)

And I’m having a pop tart ?


----------



## Dub (Aug 10, 2019)

Coffee & breakfuss this morning.


Loaded the heavily peppered hanger omelet with cheddar, salsa and just a shot of sour cream.


----------



## HughW2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Dub,
That truly looks very fine!
Exceptional omelette!
Jealous.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2019)

Nice work on starting a new thread Dub!


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 10, 2019)

Wow,, losing posting access to the original thread is such a loss. I guess we'll just have to hit a thousand on this new one then,,,,, to be continued!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Dub (Aug 11, 2019)

Paymaster said:


> View attachment 979208View attachment 979209









That's how to camp in style.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2019)

Paymaster said:


> View attachment 979208View attachment 979209


I want some of that!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 11, 2019)

Slice of country ham, made up something with leftover cornbread and buttermilk. 

Looking and smelling good y'all. Still ain't figured how to downsize photos small enough to post. I love breakfus!!!!


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 11, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Still ain't figured how to downsize photos small enough to post. I love breakfus!!!!



I know it's not the newest and greatest, but I still use the old PIXresizer program when needed. Most cameras and phones have a settings to take smaller photos to begin with.


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 11, 2019)

Paymaster said:


> View attachment 979208View attachment 979209



Yummm,,, I bet camped smelled good when that was cooking!!!


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 11, 2019)

Opened the fridge and found the makin's for some breakfast taco's. Deli sliced london broil, bacon, egg and cheese


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2019)

GA1dad said:


> Opened the fridge and found the makin's for some breakfast taco's. Deli sliced london broil, bacon, egg and cheese
> 
> View attachment 979259


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Dub (Aug 11, 2019)

GA1dad said:


> Opened the fridge and found the makin's for some breakfast taco's. Deli sliced london broil, bacon, egg and cheese
> 
> View attachment 979259


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 13, 2019)

Next day. Posted these in another thread but don't hurt to post again here.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 13, 2019)

Blackstone aught to give a few folks on here a sales percentage. Y'all make it hard not to just run out and buy one or three.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 13, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Blackstone aught to give a few folks on here a sales percentage. Y'all make it hard not to just run out and buy one or three.


I think I've sold about 50 of them. They oughta give me a new one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 13, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Slice of country ham, made up something with leftover cornbread and buttermilk.
> 
> Looking and smelling good y'all. Still ain't figured how to downsize photos small enough to post. I love breakfus!!!!


What are you taking your pics with? There are loads of photo resizers out there. Every computer usually has one. Paint works, for that matter. If you're on a phone, download a free app or set your camera settings to a lower resolution.


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 14, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Slice of country ham, made up something with leftover cornbread and buttermilk.
> 
> Looking and smelling good y'all. Still ain't figured how to downsize photos small enough to post. I love breakfus!!!!




I feel your pain, thought I would never understand how it was done. I found a resizer app. and here I am, making a dummy of myself again.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 14, 2019)

Camera on my phone is what I'm using. It's an LG Android. Whatever the default setting are. It takes excellent pics .... Like frog hair excellent. Maybe I can go to the library and see if I can shrink the file size. Still learning. This is my first "smart phone".


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 14, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Camera on my phone is what I'm using. It's an LG Android. Whatever the default setting are. It takes excellent pics .... Like frog hair excellent. Maybe I can go to the library and see if I can shrink the file size. Still learning. This is my first "smart phone".


Download a photo resizing app.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 14, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Download a photo resizing app.



I tried what you told me about e-mailing to myself. It does give me 3 options to re-size. Now, I need to figure out how to get the file saved so I can attach the pic to the post? I'll get it right soon I hope. I've been cooking some good food I need to post on here.

This is my 2nd favorite forum - real close to #1, Political Forum. I guess I need to break down and get internet so I can use my computer. I can run the wheels off of a computer. Be 60 more $ a month. Just been using my phone.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 14, 2019)

Lil breakfast from over the weekend. It was our anniversary and my wife's birthday last weekend. So I commandeered my sister's houseboat, pontoon boat, and other craft on lake Fontana. It was a horrible weekend. We had to relax a lot. Totally boring. Nothing but a gas stove and Blackstone to cook on.  

Anyway, I give you my semi-world famous Hillbilly breakfast hash.

My view from the kitchen:





Started out with a perculator of coffee, can't beat it:



Taters, bacon, Conecuh sausage, jalapenos, onions, mushrooms, Evan Williams, and such:





Add some sharp cheddar:



Some griddled, buttered bread:



And a couple runny aigs:



It was sort of edible. 

I waited half an hour so me and Arlo wouldn't get cramps:


----------



## Big7 (Aug 14, 2019)

Man, thats a good shot on the water. Is that a cove on a lake or a big river? Either way works for me.


----------



## redeli (Aug 14, 2019)

i would be still wiping my mouth


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2019)

Most excellent HBB!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 14, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Man, thats a good shot on the water. Is that a cove on a lake or a big river? Either way works for me.


Cove on a lake.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Aug 14, 2019)

Cheers Moonpie! I sure do miss you Brother!


----------



## Dub (Aug 14, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Lil breakfast from over the weekend. It was our anniversary and my wife's birthday last weekend. So I commandeered my sister's houseboat, pontoon boat, and other craft on lake Fontana. It was a horrible weekend. We had to relax a lot. Totally boring. Nothing but a gas stove and Blackstone to cook on.
> 
> Anyway, I give you my semi-world famous Hillbilly breakfast hash.
> 
> ...




Lakelife breakfuss !!!!!!!!!


Awesome. 

I know that all was delicious.      It's been a coon's age since I had percolator coffee.  It doesn't get any smoother than that.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 14, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Lil breakfast from over the weekend. It was our anniversary and my wife's birthday last weekend. So I commandeered my sister's houseboat, pontoon boat, and other craft on lake Fontana. It was a horrible weekend. We had to relax a lot. Totally boring. Nothing but a gas stove and Blackstone to cook on.
> 
> Anyway, I give you my semi-world famous Hillbilly breakfast hash.
> 
> ...



Man that hash and aags looks gooood!


----------



## Dub (Aug 15, 2019)

Fired up the skillet and got some Tennessee Pride Hot going in the skillet.

Hit up the eggs with S&P and Tajin seasoning. 

Gotta love peppers & onions, too.

All rolled up and hit with salsa & hot sauce.  

Bamsucka....TexMex breakfuss is had.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2019)

Cast arn catheads, jalapeno eggs, stone-ground cheese grits, applewood bacon, Jimmy dean sausage. Pretty durn good.


----------



## Dub (Aug 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cast arn catheads, jalapeno eggs, stone-ground cheese grits, applewood bacon, Jimmy dean sausage. Pretty durn good.
> 
> View attachment 980193
> 
> View attachment 980194




Nothing says, "The Weekend is Here" like a glorious breakfast like that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2019)

Dub said:


> Nothing says, "The Weekend is Here" like a glorious breakfast like that.


Yep. I never get breakfast through the week, being at work before daylight and driving an hour to get there. So, at least once a weekend, we try to treat ourselves to a big, late granny breakfast around noon.


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cast arn catheads, jalapeno eggs, stone-ground cheese grits, applewood bacon, Jimmy dean sausage. Pretty durn good.
> 
> View attachment 980193
> 
> View attachment 980194



Wow!! That's pure awesomeness!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2019)

Here ya go, happy Sunday folks!


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Aug 18, 2019)

Time to go buy some groceries. Only breakfast I could fabricate with my resources.


----------



## Dub (Aug 18, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Here ya go, happy Sunday folks!View attachment 980290View attachment 980291




Delicious flavors in that breakfast....no doubt !!!






Longhorn 16 said:


> View attachment 980292
> 
> Time to go buy some groceries. Only breakfast I could fabricate with my resources.




Works for me !!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Here ya go, happy Sunday folks!View attachment 980290View attachment 980291


Yes!
I went fishing this morning and had a couple gas station sausage "biscuits."


----------



## Dub (Aug 19, 2019)

Quick & easy breakfast for my tribe this morning.


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 21, 2019)

Brisket Biscuit


----------



## Dub (Aug 21, 2019)

GA1dad said:


> Brisket Biscuit
> 
> View attachment 980580





That looks all kinds of good !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2019)

GA1dad said:


> Brisket Biscuit
> 
> View attachment 980580


That's awesome!


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 31, 2019)

Good morning from Lake Hartwell. Rocking the Krispy Kremes with coffee,  watching the fish splash around.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

GA1dad said:


> Good morning from Lake Hartwell. Rocking the Krispy Kremes with coffee,  watching the fish splash around.
> 
> View attachment 981566




Shuga rush and caffeine !!


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 31, 2019)

GA1dad said:


> Brisket Biscuit
> 
> View attachment 980580


I had a pulled pork, egg and cheese sammich at an airport restaurant in Richmond on Thursday and it was fantastic. Haven’t tried to make it, but it is now on my list.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 31, 2019)

Chili dogs here this morning with mustard and jalapenos. Bad pic, but good eats nonetheless.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 31, 2019)

Posted this in NCH's slider thread but since I had it for brekfuss I'll post it up in here.  Where did the days of my biscuits n gravy go???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Chili dogs here this morning with mustard and jalapenos. Bad pic, but good eats nonetheless.View attachment 981582


The only thing that's missing is a roll of Tums.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2019)

Triple C said:


> Posted this in NCH's slider thread but since I had it for brekfuss I'll post it up in here.  Where did the days of my biscuits n gravy go???
> View attachment 981586


Hey, I have a nanner for breakfast most weekday mornings. I replenish my cholesterol on the weekends.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2019)

Waiting on my son and grand young'uns to get here right now. He picked them up in Texas yesterday and been on the road since. He called a while ago and said he wanted some biscuits and gravy when he got here.


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 31, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Chili dogs here this morning with mustard and jalapenos. Bad pic, but good eats nonetheless.View attachment 981582


Whew,,, that's hardcore right there!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2019)

Lil' miss Preslee nomming some biscuits and gravy:


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 31, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Lil' miss Preslee nomming some biscuits and gravy:
> 
> View attachment 981593



Non, non, nom,,,,,, she's a cutie


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Chili dogs here this morning with mustard and jalapenos. Bad pic, but good eats nonetheless.View attachment 981582


Me and you have to be kin somehow!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 1, 2019)

I spent a good bit of time this morning making cinnamon toast and apple slices.


----------



## Dub (Sep 2, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I spent a good bit of time this morning making cinnamon toast and apple slices.



Nothing better in life than spending that quality time.    Fun times, brother....fun times.





Lazy morning off work.

Tossed together something quick, simple and tasty.  Tennessee Pride Hot (hit with mustard before devouring), cheddar eggs and cheddar & honey wheat bread toast.  







Time to knock out a couple projects.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2019)

Dub said:


> Nothing better in life than spending that quality time.    Fun times, brother....fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's down right perdy Dub.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2019)

I had a brisket taco


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 2, 2019)

I had store bought boudin with onions, peppers, and mustard ?


----------



## Dub (Sep 2, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I had a brisket tacoView attachment 981782





Heck YES !!!!!!


Thats what I'm talking about right there.  Brisket for breakfast.   You and @GA1dad have been doing up great with those breakfast brisket meals.   Great stuff right there.








naildrvr said:


> I had store bought boudin with onions, peppers, and mustard ?View attachment 981786





That looks perfect.  Can't beat the combination of flavors right there !!!!


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickins were mighty slim in my fridge this morning.  Had to settle for a fried bologna and cheese sammich on a h aw mburger bun.


----------



## Head East (Sep 4, 2019)

Cooked these on the griddle.  They were favorable.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2019)

Head East said:


> Cooked these on the griddle.  They were favorable.
> 
> View attachment 982081


Nice addition with that nanner


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2019)

Had some ripe bananas so I thought why not make banana muffins for breakfast


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2019)

Seeing what I can get rolling with on this morning.


Starting out with one of the creature comforts brought from home.  I'd probably be able to get along much better packing-wise with a small hand grinder.....but didn't have time to shop around for such.  Old trusty burr grinder, old trusty French press and some dark roasted ammunition.

































Gonna be intentionally exceptionally extremely lazy this morning.....at least until this java kicks in....then it's gonna be a long walk in the sand.















Wycliff said:


> Had some ripe bananas so I thought why not make banana muffins for breakfast




I'll bet those were delicious.  

I had a dear aunt that made them for us when my cousins and I were all scrambling around underfoot as perpetually hongry kids.  Those things were mighty tasty.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

Awesome Dubro, were those deer droppings ??  hehe


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome Dubro, were those deer droppings ??  hehe



Only twisted minds like ours would see the resemblance.   


I took indecent liberties and went for a much finer grind than I can use on my home brewer or it'll overflow.  The press took it like a champ.

Results are that after 2-3 cups of this stuff....I don't need a rifle to hunt deer.  My 51 y.o. arthritic-kneed self can chase 'em down on foot and dispatch 'em with a blade.   

This is some powerful go juice.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 15, 2019)

Great looking cup of juice. Hope you and Mrs. Dub have a wonderful day in the sand ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome Dubro, were those deer droppings ??  hehe


Beat me to it...lol


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Great looking cup of juice. Hope you and Mrs. Dub have a wonderful day in the sand ?












Thanks, man......getting my healthy dose of protein & fat down the hatch.    Wife wanted toast with her's.

Fueled up and ready to......ready to.........chillax.  





blood on the ground said:


> Beat me to it...lol


----------



## Triple C (Sep 15, 2019)

Been a long time since I made biscuits n gravy.  Had 2 of the grandkids at the farm this weekend and they asked for bng so I obliged.  Bout as good as I ever made and I've made a lot of em over the years.  Didn't have any milk for gravy so used water and added half n half after it started thickening up.  Mercy me...ate good.


----------



## No peekin (Sep 16, 2019)

Had a little extra time this morning so made me up some biscuits along with some of my Buckboard bacon and a little mustard.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 21, 2019)

This was horrible.


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 23, 2019)

Leftovers from the cookoff this weekend. Ribs and a Hawaiian roll


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 23, 2019)

Triple C said:


> Been a long time since I made biscuits n gravy.  Had 2 of the grandkids at the farm this weekend and they asked for bng so I obliged.  Bout as good as I ever made and I've made a lot of em over the years.  Didn't have any milk for gravy so used water and added half n half after it started thickening up.  Mercy me...ate good.View attachment 983100



I feel like I'm needing some of that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2019)

Chorizo and egg tacos


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Chorizo and egg tacosView attachment 984592


Oh yeah!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2019)

YHFP made up bacon, homefries, jalapeno eggs, and toast.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 28, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made up bacon, homefries, jalapeno eggs, and toast.
> 
> View attachment 984709


You gotta good woman to hook you up with a plate like that... That's fine eatin!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 30, 2019)

Catheads, country ham, and halapeenyer aigs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Catheads, country ham, and halapeenyer aigs.
> 
> View attachment 984920


Them eggs are perfecto!


----------



## Dub (Sep 30, 2019)

Folks is living large in this thread.  Seriously delicious looking eats in here.



Cooked up something simple and easy for my Monday morning off eats.   Had a pot of really smooth (and strong) coffee.  Got away with a bit more fine grind than normally allowed by my brewer....it tends to run too fast with anything but the coarser grinds.













Also had some cheddar & pepper jack cheese toast that didn't make it into the pic.


Hit the sausage with some dijon mustard, too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2019)

Dub said:


> Folks is living large in this thread.  Seriously delicious looking eats in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You eat your eggs like I do


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 30, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made up bacon, homefries, jalapeno eggs, and toast.
> 
> View attachment 984709



I usually opt for the cherrywood, but I recently tried that applewood thick sliced for the first time,,,, it was also very very good!


----------



## tsharp (Sep 30, 2019)

Man do I miss Moonpie!  Looks good everyone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2019)

tsharp said:


> Man do I miss Moonpie!  Looks good everyone.


Joe Moody was as good as they come!


----------



## pop pop jones (Oct 9, 2019)

Cooked up a bacon and fried egg sandwich this morning. Shore were tasty.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2019)

Happy Friday


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 11, 2019)

Leftover ham about to be wrapped up in a tortilla


----------



## Dub (Oct 15, 2019)

Made a decent pot of coffee this morning and sipped while laughing my butt off at the political news shows this morning.       

You simply can't make up stuff more bizarre and hilarious as what is really occurring.





Then I got to work on breakfast.......request made by my bride last night.



Was hoping she'd be happy with the results.















Toasted seeded bagels with honey ham & American......Duke's & cheddar on the top side.



























I delivered breakfuss in bed to her.    Beat my 9:00am requested time, too.   She's got a procedure later on this morning that we don't want to  be late for.


Hit mine with some Woebler's mustard.......deliciousness and stuffed. 



As far as if she liked  it.......yup, she happy.    Life is good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2019)

Dub said:


> Made a decent pot of coffee this morning and sipped while laughing my butt off at the political news shows this morning.
> 
> You simply can't make up stuff more bizarre and hilarious as what is really occurring.
> 
> ...


Man those look fabulous!


----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Man those look fabulous!




Thanks, brother.....I'm gonna work up something to gnaw on in a few......but first...there must be coffee.  Blessed coffee.















Okay......got around to the breakfast eats.




Should hold me till tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2019)

YEP!


----------



## GA1dad (Oct 20, 2019)

Dub said:


> Thanks, brother.....I'm gonna work up something to gnaw on in a few......but first...there must be coffee.  Blessed coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got all the bases covered in that plate brother!!!


----------



## GA1dad (Oct 20, 2019)

Today was a "keep it simple and old school" kind of morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2019)

Sure miss my light bread


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 20, 2019)

Wrangled up some bacon eggs and biscuits for a noon time breakfast break while laying laminate flooring. The respite was welcome.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Wrangled up some bacon eggs and biscuits for a non time breakfast break while laying laminate flooring. The respite was welcome.View attachment 987306


My wife said send her that exact plate of food.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 20, 2019)

Dub said:


> Thanks, brother.....I'm gonna work up something to gnaw on in a few......but first...there must be coffee.  Blessed coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know how to do it up right, Dub.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

Odd but good, rutabaga, baked cauliflower, and 2 pieces of sausage.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 27, 2019)

Sorry..too hungry to take any pics...2 cat head biuscits smothered in sausage gravy with butter and sougrum syrup. Nap time now.


----------



## Dub (Oct 29, 2019)

Strong coffee in the mug and bacon cooking on the cast 'arn.


----------



## Dub (Nov 8, 2019)

Whew.....finally got a day off work.

Lazy morning....watching the sunrise and checking the weather on the Espanol TV channels.....those Latin weather gals are sumpin else in this world. 


Eggs....bacon.....cheeses......taters......cheese toast with honey & butter.  
































Should hold me until dinner tonight.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 8, 2019)

Dub said:


> Whew.....finally got a day off work.
> 
> Lazy morning....watching the sunrise and checking the weather on the Espanol TV channels.....those Latin weather gals are sumpin else in this world.
> 
> ...


I'll take two.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 990581


Have I ever told you that you have nice eggs?


----------



## Dub (Nov 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Have I ever told you that you have nice eggs?




   


Ya'll knocking it outa the park on morning meals.   Bacon & Conecuh are looking mighty good.






This morning I cooked my bride and I some S-E-C croissants.....her menu request made  while we were out yesterday.  

She bought the sausage...went with JD Hot vs. TP Hawter.


I had to kick it up a notch.  


Improvise......adapt......and overcome.









I didn't go full potato on the hot sauce....just some Crystal.








































She wanted some Duke's mayo on her's....as well as the egg not so done.


Mine was over easy.     A little honey over both as the cheese melted.


Bamsucka.......moring eats handled to her satisfaction.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 11, 2019)

Dub said:


> Ya'll knocking it outa the park on morning meals.   Bacon & Conecuh are looking mighty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks righteous!


----------



## Batjack (Nov 11, 2019)

Dub said:


> Ya'll knocking it outa the park on morning meals.   Bacon & Conecuh are looking mighty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You a "BAD" man, Dub. Post'n stuff like that on here...what were you think'n?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2019)

WhadImiss?


----------



## Dub (Nov 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> WhadImiss?




I'm not sure, either.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 11, 2019)

Dub said:


> I'm not sure, either.


Food P****! That's what!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Food P****! That's what!


We missed food plots? What the heck!


----------



## GA1dad (Nov 12, 2019)

Brisket, egg and cheddar breakfast sammich


----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2019)

GA1dad said:


> Brisket, egg and cheddar breakfast sammich
> 
> View attachment 990866



This is what I envision ordering at Arby’s if the ever start doing a breakfast....except yours looks better!!!


----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2019)

Gona try to upload this morning's breakfuss for the tribe....hopefully I can do so before the spam alert hits when try to post on here as of late...



















































































































Lord.....if I'm wrong.....then I don't wanna be right.      Delicious.


Nothing better for breakfuss than strong guacamole.










Cool..........post made prior to the internet bug hit.






The Publix chorizo looked the part.....dark enough to have some interesting stuff in it.    I baked it prior to slicing and dropping on a skillet.

It wasn't bad.....just not the full flavored stuff I've had from other places.


Worked out well in the breakfast burritos.



Stuffed....caffineated and ready to work on some fun projects today.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 14, 2019)

You're doing it up right this am, Dub.

GA1Dad ~ that brisket breakfast sammich is something else.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2019)

Love me some chorizo


----------



## GA1dad (Nov 15, 2019)

Dub said:


> Gona try to upload this morning's breakfuss for the tribe....hopefully I can do so before the spam alert hits when try to post on here as of late...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Guacamole that looks like a fine way to start the day


----------



## Dub (Nov 21, 2019)

GA1dad said:


> Holy Guacamole that looks like a fine way to start the day




Thanks....speaking of guacamole.....another batch was enjoyed last night with the enchiladas we had.

PIco & guac were awesome for breakfast this morning.



Jimmy Dean Hot.


















Wife's cheddar bagel.


















I other had other plans for my eats.....


----------



## redeli (Nov 21, 2019)

Dub= Breakfast Whisperer


----------



## dawg (Nov 21, 2019)

Outstanding looking chow Dub!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2019)

Breakfast of champions... Turkey gizzard, liver, heart, 2 aigs over easy and a fresh homegrown tomato from some dudes garden in Mexico.


----------



## Dub (Nov 29, 2019)

I love eggs for breakfast and I love the flavor of ground pepper on them.

Jimmy Dean Maple here for a change-up move.  And who says I don't try different stuff.  















I have the day off today.....gotta work this weekend.  I think I'll be lazy and have another batch of expresso roast in the french press.  That outa give me some day-off motivation to do some fun stuff.


Have a great day, folks.


----------



## GA1dad (Nov 29, 2019)

Dub said:


> I love eggs for breakfast and I love the flavor of ground pepper on them.
> 
> Jimmy Dean Maple here for a change-up move.  And who says I don't try different stuff.
> 
> ...



Enjoy your day brother!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 29, 2019)

I like a little egg with my black pepper too, Dub.


----------



## GA1dad (Nov 29, 2019)

Okay,,,, NOW it's Thanksgiving


----------



## Dub (Nov 29, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I like a little egg with my black pepper too, Dub.






It's how I do grits.....loaded with pepper.

And any type of gravy.....breakfuss or otherwise...gets a hyooge dose of pepper.







GA1dad said:


> Okay,,,, NOW it's Thanksgiving
> 
> View attachment 993286




Great looking leftovers !!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 3, 2019)

Steak and eggs for brekfus today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2019)

Paymaster said:


> Steak and eggs for brekfus today
> View attachment 993791




Paybro, hava told you lately that I hate/despise you ???  Yessssssssss!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Paybro, hava told you lately that I hate/despise you ???  Yessssssssss!!!


????


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2019)

Getting ready to butcher and package a deer that I've had aging since last weekend. YHFP made up a good breakfast:


----------



## pine floor (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes she did a Great job.

PF


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Getting ready to butcher and package a deer that I've had aging since last weekend. YHFP made up a good breakfast:
> 
> View attachment 994450
> 
> View attachment 994451





 

Arlo looks like he’d bite someone’s ankle if the dared snag his bacon slices.  I’m the same way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2019)

Corn beef hash and 3 aigs sunny side up.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 15, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Corn beef hash and 3 aigs sunny side up.View attachment 995258


Something in the back "ground" looks familiar.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Corn beef hash and 3 aigs sunny side up.View attachment 995258


That looks righteous! I haven't had corned beef hash in forever, I need to correct that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2019)

This was fit to eat:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> That looks righteous! I haven't had corned beef hash in forever, I need to correct that.


It was better than a poke in the eye!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> This was fit to eat:
> 
> View attachment 995296


Now that looks good!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2019)

Those two plates look 47 kinds of delicious!!!!!





blood on the ground said:


> Corn beef hash and 3 aigs sunny side up.View attachment 995258





NCHillbilly said:


> This was fit to eat:
> 
> View attachment 995296


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 16, 2019)

My all time favorite breakfast Sammy- Egg, Pepperoni and Chees with mayo.

Nom, nom, nom!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> My all time favorite breakfast Sammy- Egg, Pepperoni and Chees with mayo.
> 
> Nom, nom, nom!
> 
> View attachment 995373


Never had it that way! Looks great! Cheers to a well rounded, high cholesterol breakfast!?


----------



## redeli (Dec 17, 2019)

corn beef hash = one of my favorites


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 17, 2019)

I could eat breakfast every meal of the day.


----------



## Dub (Dec 19, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> I could eat breakfast every meal of the day.




I feel the same way.....didn't eat my order of steak fajitas Tuesday night....just so I could have the stuff for breakfast the next morning.  Guac & eggs for breakfast.....yeah, man....good stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2019)

Dub said:


> I feel the same way.....didn't eat my order of steak fajitas Tuesday night....just so I could have the stuff for breakfast the next morning.  Guac & eggs for breakfast.....yeah, man....good stuff.


Mucho bueno amigo


----------



## Dub (Dec 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Mucho bueno amigo



Thanks, man.


This morning I went with some eats that T-Rex asked for.


The hash browns were spicy with the onions, peppers and Tobasco sauce cooked into them....the kind of spicy that woke me up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2019)

Dub said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> 
> This morning I went with some eats that T-Rex asked for.
> ...


My kind of breakfast


----------



## Batjack (Dec 19, 2019)

Dub said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> 
> This morning I went with some eats that T-Rex asked for.
> ...


What did the rest of Y'all eat? All I see is enough to feed a teen-age dinosaur.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 21, 2019)

Daughter made me a sammich this am...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2019)

This was edible...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2019)

As soon as my feet hit the floor I have to eat.    Choked down this slightly over cooked cheese burger whilst making biscuits and bacon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2019)

Trying to cove most of the major food groups this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 996228
> Trying to cove most of the major food groups this morning.


Them biscuits look good!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Daughter made me a sammich this am...View attachment 996039


Oh yeah!


----------



## GA1dad (Dec 24, 2019)

Mixed up a couple of sausages to try something new. Some pop-can biscuits and some mustard BBQ sauce and I was in business this morning.


----------



## GA1dad (Dec 24, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Daughter made me a sammich this am...View attachment 996039




Sounds like an awesome daughter!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2019)

Little chow after the morning hunt. Mushrooms 2 aigs ova easy and tater bread toasted.


----------



## redeli (Dec 24, 2019)

goot eats guys


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 996635


You got it going on!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 25, 2019)

Fax me one of them biscuits!


----------



## GA1dad (Dec 25, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 996635



Now that's an All American way to start the day!!


----------



## GA1dad (Dec 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 996651



That gravy look legit as can be!!!


----------



## GA1dad (Dec 25, 2019)

Twas a time in the not so distant past that I had to travel every Christmas morning to pick my son up from his mother. It was a tradition for several years that Christmas breakfast was at the Waffle House. In honor of Christmas's past, this morning I did my own version of scattered, covered, smothered and chunked.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Dec 25, 2019)

Christmas Tradition.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2019)

GA1dad said:


> Twas a time in the not so distant past that I had to travel every Christmas morning to pick my son up from his mother. It was a tradition for several years that Christmas breakfast was at the Waffle House. In honor of Christmas's past, this morning I did my own version of scattered, covered, smothered and chunked.
> 
> View attachment 996656


Nailed it. Onions and taters go so good together!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 25, 2019)

Longhorn 16 said:


> View attachment 996659Christmas Tradition. View attachment 996659


Want.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 25, 2019)

GA1dad said:


> Twas a time in the not so distant past that I had to travel every Christmas morning to pick my son up from his mother. It was a tradition for several years that Christmas breakfast was at the Waffle House. In honor of Christmas's past, this morning I did my own version of scattered, covered, smothered and chunked.
> 
> View attachment 996656


Oh yeah!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 25, 2019)

You guys and your breakfast sammys were killing me. 

Fried honey ham and eggs.

Delish.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

This will set you free my friend


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 997028
> This will set you free my friend


Had I know you were headed home for a plateful of goodness, I might have hung out a little longer after hunting.

I came home and re-purposed some of the leftover fajitas.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Had I know you were headed home for a plateful of goodness, I might have hung out a little longer after hunting.
> 
> I came home and re-purposed some of the leftover fajitas.View attachment 997029


I meant to complement you on them fajitas! That plate looks good too! Good to see you again brother.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm not hard to please when it comes to breakfast... Chicken tacos


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 29, 2019)

Sausage patties and pancakes here, after a highly unsuccessful duck hunt this morning.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 29, 2019)

The leftover fajitas just keep giving......omelet with steak, grilled onions and peppers,some jack cheese and topped with salsa.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2019)

JHannah92 said:


> Sausage patties and pancakes here, after a highly unsuccessful duck hunt this morning. View attachment 997130


Is that griddle in your duck blind? Don't laugh, I've seen blinds with full kitchens!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> The leftover fajitas just keep giving......omelet with steak, grilled onions and peppers,some jack cheese and topped with salsa.
> View attachment 997134


Excellent eats!


----------



## antharper (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks to Jhannah92 I’ve found a great use some of the wild pork I’ve got a endless supply of , ever since he posted his biscuit and gravy and shared his simple recipe we have this at least once a week in my house , my daughter asks for it often , breakfast , dinner or supper it don’t matter to her , nice late breakfast this morning after getting wet in the deer stand


----------



## antharper (Dec 29, 2019)

So good I guess it needed 2 pictures


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 29, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Is that griddle in your duck blind? Don't laugh, I've seen blinds with full kitchens!


I wish I had a fancy duck blind like that. We ain't got enough ducks to justify it


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 29, 2019)

antharper said:


> Thanks to Jhannah92 I’ve found a great use some of the wild pork I’ve got a endless supply of , ever since he posted his biscuit and gravy and shared his simple recipe we have this at least once a week in my house , my daughter asks for it often , breakfast , dinner or supper it don’t matter to her , nice late breakfast this morning after getting wet in the deer stand View attachment 997141View attachment 997141


Haven't cooked that in a while. Now I now what I'm cooking tomorrow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2019)

GA1dad said:


> Mixed up a couple of sausages to try something new. Some pop-can biscuits and some mustard BBQ sauce and I was in business this morning.
> 
> View attachment 996512
> 
> View attachment 996513





Great looking sausage biscuits.   

Which version do you prefer ?








blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 996651






Grand Slam All Star Breakfast right there !!!!!!


----------



## GA1dad (Dec 30, 2019)

Dub said:


> Which version do you prefer ?



I mixed them both up by hand and you get an occasional bite that is all spicy. I think I would like it better if it was 1 pound sage mixed with a half pound spicy. I really like the sage the best, but it could use just a bit more kick.


----------

